# 5TH Wheel and ATV?



## jommer (Jan 16, 2006)

Heya all,

 I'm planning/hoping/praying that i can take an early retirement within the next 2 years. The first year i hope to follow one of my favorite past times of gold prospecting and travel everywhere for  North Carolina, Arizona, California to Alaska. I also have some claims up in Quebec. 

 I plan to be RV'ing full time, and i pretty much need an ATV to haul the prospecting equipment around.   but i'm at lost at how i can take both a 5th wheel and an ATV. here's my dilemma,  here's the only options i have found to date:

1) i know there's toy-haulers, but if i'm living in the rv full time i really don't like the idea of half my living space will be a garage. Is there any made that only dedicate the rear 5 feet to the garage?

2) is there anyway to put a platform on the back of the 5th wheel? i figure it would be 4ft wide and need to carry 650lbs. 

3) can i  have a custom 4x4ft entry door cut into a 'normal' 5th wheel.

4) is there a way to haul  the atv on the tow vehicle.

-----------------

questions comments  about the above:

1 and 5)- i guess i could just get a tt, and put the atv in the truck-bed. but i prefer the safety and towablitiy of the 5th wheel, also 5th's seem to be more 2 person full timer orinated,  tt's and toy-haulers seem to be set up for larger families. (maybe i'm over rating the 5th to the tt?)

2)-  Has anyone seen this done before?.. i seen a small moped on a platform once., but there a big difference in weight.

3)- you should of seen the face a sales-woman gave me when i asked if i they could cut a hole in the side of a beautiful Carriage 5th wheel, so i could park my atv inside 
  (i have no problem with that, i'd put a trap down/ the tie-downs might be a permanent eye-sore). I'm just not sure if the  rv can handle the structural damage a 4x4ft hatch door would cause.

4) is there any specialtiy truck that can handle this? i'd prefer to keep the tow vehicle a diesel dodge 350, ford 350, or the chevy.. if i have to step up to a much bigger truck like a  freightliner, then i may as well go the motorhome route, with a small pick-up toad,  and put the atv in the pick-up.

one final question, are there any rv's considered to be more durable than the others? for example if you read about Artic Fox, they make it sound like there rv's are made more for the off-road pot-holes, ect that the others, is this just a sells gimmick?  My first year or two i plan to travel a great deal, maybe on some rough roads.

sorry for the long post, and (mostly likely a ton of) typo's. 

Joe

p.s- if anyone wants to give prospecting a try, keep in touch. we won't get rich (even when gold goes over $1000/oz) but if you like being outdoors playing in the dirt and water, it's a great past-time. I also hope to do some gem and fossil hunting.


----------



## hertig (Jan 16, 2006)

5TH Wheel and ATV?

I'd say go for a toy hauler, and modify the part of the 'garage' area you don't need into a living room area.  Adding a platform to the 5er will likely be a problem, as the frame in the rear tends to be only as strong as it needs to be (holds up a bumper and a spare tire if you are lucky    )


----------



## USMC (Jan 16, 2006)

5TH Wheel and ATV?

Jomer I hear there is more money to be made in melting down old computers for gold than in panning.
Maybe in your travels you could do that while panning, alot of RV resorts have computers just setting around. lol.
I also hear a lot of miners have gone into to dry panning now. later Jim


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 16, 2006)

5TH Wheel and ATV?

Hello there.  Blue Ox just announced they are selling a 4' wide platform that attaches behind a fifth wheel to haul ATV's or golf carts.  I have just seen the ad in the current Trailer Life.  It looks like it attaches to the bumper and has one dolly wheel.  I would guess it has 2 balls off the bumper to pivot up and down and to prevent tilting.  The swiveling tire would handle the turns.  I am going to our state police to see if they would consider this a trailer.  Towing a second trailer is not legal here in VA.  

This link will take you right to their page.
http://www.blueox.us/Carriers/SC2.htm


----------



## jommer (Jan 16, 2006)

5TH Wheel and ATV?



Thanks ummmm, Ken? kirk?... Mr Grandview (sorry i've read many of your post but forgot you name)

 I would be worried about it being legal in all 50, well 49, states and Canada too.

the Sport Carrier I looks like what i was thinking of. But they only show it on a motorhome. wonder if the 5th can handle it too?

http://www.blueox.us/Carriers/SC1.htm

 The reason i follow a lot of your posts is because you like the Duramax. does chevy have a 350? What transmission do you have that gives you the great mileage?  What do you use to haul your biggest 5th wheels with? it seems if you loaded some of the bigger 5th wheel down to the the 5th gvw, you'd exceded the chevy's gcvw 

I'll be in Fredericksburg next week, but i think you might be a bit too far from there. Maybe i can swing by on my yearly trip to NC.

thanks for all the replies 
Joe 

ps- what RV magazines are worth getting?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 16, 2006)

5TH Wheel and ATV?

Thanks for the comments, it's Kenneth.  Use my link to the Blue Ox page.  Yours is different.  I am talking about the Sport Carrier II.  It is on the back of a trailer.  In fact, the last of the little squared facts below it states "for 5th wheels."  I will try to get to the police station tomorrow with the picture I have.  My wife tells me it is not Trailer Life, but we can't remember what.  Will get back to you on that.

I think you would have to beef up the standard bumper, most of them are barely above looks.

As far as my trucks, I have two Duramaxes with Allison transmissions.  I use 2500HD's and they are rated to pull 15,700 lb.  Use them to tow our heaviest trailers that weigh about 11,600 empty.  Our personnal 34' Sedona weighs about 12,000 with our stuff.  Does great and gets around 12 mpg doing it.  I have not overloaded them.  Nothing we sell weights over the rating.  

The closest gas engine GM has to the 350 is the 6.0 liter.  I think that makes it around 368 cu.in.  I can't remember the HP, but I think it is rated to tow about 10,500-11,000 when it is in a 2500.  All the ratings I am quoting are for 5th wheels.  Rear towing is different because of the hitch.

I like Trailer Life, RV Digest and a few others.  I know there are a lot.  We also belong to Good Sam and get there mag. each month.

Fredericksburg is about 3 hours away.  Where are you?


----------



## turnipbwc (Jan 16, 2006)

5TH Wheel and ATV?

Joe,
You said you like to look for gold, check this out. You may have to copy and paste to view this site.
turnip

http://cgi.ebay.com/CALIFORNIA-GOLD...433585667QQcategoryZ15841QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jommer (Jan 16, 2006)

5TH Wheel and ATV?

Heya Kenneth,

 sorry for miscommunications:

the link i posted was what i've seen before the SCI (you showed the SCII with wheel) I also email Blue fox to ask if they check into the legal part of the SCII. (most states don't allow double trailers). I'll let you know what they say too.

I meant to say does Chevy have a 3500HD (not the 350 gas engine) i want to go with the duramax. 

the tranny question I meant to ask is it 4speed auto, 5 or6 speed manual?

I live in the Hudson Valley of NY, but will be in Fredericksburg for work next week.. 

thanks again, and sorry for the confussion,

Joe


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 16, 2006)

5TH Wheel and ATV?

Jomer, just a thought that I haven't seen you comment on yet.  Have you ever closed an ATV up in a trailer before?  There is a very strong odor.  I have to think your wife will want to stay at home.  Hey!  Maybe that was your plan all along?      Just kidding, ladies!  I'm lost without my Sallyberetta!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 16, 2006)

5TH Wheel and ATV?

Hello again,
Checked this just before I called it a night and no problem.
GM used to have a 3500HD, but it is a cab and chassis.  I think they still make it.  The usual one ton is the 3500.  They also make a 2500 that is not an HD.  The Duramax is only available in the HD version.  Basically it is the same truck as the 3500, just without the dual wheels.  My trucks have the 5 speed trans., but a new '06 will have the 6 speed if built after Sept.  The engine will also have 360 hp with 650 lb. torque.  Have not driven one yet, but want to.


----------



## hertig (Jan 17, 2006)

5TH Wheel and ATV?

I have the 6L gas engine in my GMC, and it had trouble pulling a 6000 pound 5ver up hills...  But the 2500HD platform is a solid as a rock, should do wonders with a good diesel engine.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 18, 2006)

5TH Wheel and ATV?

Stopped by the police dept today.  The man I want to talk to is out today, may be back in tomorrow afternoon.  If not, he will be back Mon.  I left a message for him to call me.


----------



## jommer (Jan 20, 2006)

5TH Wheel and ATV?



Blue Ox got back to me, their responce on the legal part of the SCII was "we haven't heard of any problems"

  the more I think about it, I think it could aguably consider just another axle. there is no pivit point. Maybe how it's attached to the 5W could be a problem.

this is a neat site:

http://www.rvadvice.com/rvtravel.html

it has all the legal aspects of Rv'ing for each state. just click you the state and then "RV Laws". it will tell you the currant laws as to overall lenght widths ect. triple towing, brake laws, and requirement (if allowed)  for riders in 5W or campers.

Thanks for all the help everyone,

Joe

p.s. Kenneth, looks like i will be traveling with a co-worker so i won't be able to visit you this time.. Maybe in March or April when I'm down that way again.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 20, 2006)

5TH Wheel and ATV?

I did not hear from my friend this week, will have to wait till next week.  Will let you know when I hear from him. 

Sorry you can't make it, come by when you can.


----------



## team3360 (Jan 25, 2006)

5TH Wheel and ATV?

hey, jomer I have seen a carrier on the back of a 5er I even stopped and talked to the gentleman that owned/ built it . He has a liftable box on the back its 4 X 8 about 6' tall . he puts his honda goldwing in it when traveling . the problem he had was the frame was too  light and weight distribution on the trailer .he lifts his with a 12v car winch and puts pins in it while moving. he had tomove his 2 axles back and add a third axle to counter the weight because it took too much weight off the pin /hitch weight.he also advised his fabricating wthe bike added about 1800  lb.to the back, hense moving the axlesplus adding a third.  your question about a 4' storage in the back .check with ken at grandview trailer sales he has the gulf stream line. the  canyon trail  30' FBRG 5er has a 4' storage area across the back. I'm sure you could add a side door to this plan and put you atv in it, and still have room for some foldable ramps and extra gear .   Its just a thought.   check it out team3360 chevy 2500HD c/c 4x4 duramax/allison


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 27, 2006)

5TH Wheel and ATV?

Hello again,
My state trooper friend is "concerned" about the Blue Ox carrier for the state of VA.  He is checking with his superior in Richmond today and should bet an answer back first of week.  The state police (some division) has to approve everything that is sold in every state.  My buddies superior knows nothing of the Blue Ox carrier.  What he is concerned about is the rear tire.  That makes it a trailer and you just can't tow two trailers in this state.  Again, will get back to you.

The Canyon Trail 30FBRG is not a toy hauler.  It does have a "garage" in the rear behind the bunks, but it is only about 20" deep.  Not 4'.  Sorry


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 30, 2006)

5TH Wheel and ATV?

He got back to me today.  They do consider this "a trailer pulling a trailer".  In VA, that is not allowed.  If any are seen with VA tags, they will stop them.  Sorry


----------



## jommer (Jan 30, 2006)

5TH Wheel and ATV?


Thanks Ken,

  I would think it didn't matter what plates you have, if it's illegal in your state it would be for everyone, no matter what state you're from.

 I wrote Gulf Stream and asked for all their info on 5th wheels. I seen on your site that they do make a toy-hauler, but didn't get that pamphlet. is it only made in a TT? 

thanks for all the help.

Joe


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 30, 2006)

5TH Wheel and ATV?

Hello Joe,
Our police honor the home states laws.  Usually if something is legal in another state, but not here, they will let it go as long as it appears safe.  In this case they would only stop you if you had VA plates because it is not legal here.

Yes, Gulf Stream has just come out with a Fifth wheel toy hauler.  It is called the Wide Open, but it is not on the web site yet.  Should be soon.  I have not seen a brouchure yet either.  I hope to carry these, but just can't right now.  They should send you a brouchure when they are printed.  If I can send you any brochure, let me know.

The trailer toy hauler is the Track and Trail and I do have one in stock.

Kenneth


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 1, 2006)

5TH Wheel and ATV?

If anyone is keeping up with this, Blue Ox called me today.  They wanted to know what was going on.  I told them what I have stated here and they are going to contact VA and see what they are told.  He said they might have to post on their website what states it can be used.  He said he would get back to me.  I'll pass it along.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 2, 2006)

5TH Wheel and ATV?

Blue Ox e-mailed me today and admitted that VA, along with a bunch of states, that you could not tow two trailer.  They gave me the following link that gives an overview of state laws.  They are going to send a bulletin to their dealers to advise them about this.

http://www.recvehicle.com/laws.html


----------

